# Waxstock 2012 is coming!



## Admin

Thats right folks, we are proud to announce that 2012 is the year for the first Detailing Show!

Below you will find a FAQ on the show so far you can also follow this thread and dont forget to join the Facebook group thats set up at www.facebook.com/waxstock

WAXSTOCK F.A.Q.

Waxstock is the UK's first national car care show and detailing festival. Because there hasn't been one before, we know there are going to be a few questions. We've tried answering some obvious questions below.

WHAT IS WAXSTOCK?
Waxstock is the detailing gathering of the year. Inspired by Woodstock, the first and most famous music festival, Waxstock is an event that is part show, part festival but *all* car care.... You read right. This isn't just another car show with a motley assortment of car care traders hiding amongst stands selling exhausts, number plates, sweets or overpriced burgers. It's an event for valeters, detailers and car care enthusiasts that will attempt to bring together all the car care manufacturers, resellers and pro detailers it can. Under one roof, for one day only.

WHEN AND WHERE IS IT?
It is on Sunday 26th August (the bank holiday weekend late in August), so you'll still have two free days of weekend, even if you spend a day at the show. The venue is centrally located for the UK in Peterborough, East Midlands - handily on the A1 for visitors from the North East and Scotland - at the Peterborough Arena (http://www.peterborougharena.com/). Most importantly, it is INDOORS in what is arguably the best exhibition centre for detailing events - part of the arena is a glass atrium, rather than the usual dimly lit warehousing. Rain won't stop play. And it allows for lots of detailing demos with live machine polishing etc. There is FREE car parking and you won't be in a field dodging cow pats. Reasonably priced food and drink (inc beer!) will be available throughout the day.

WHY SHOULD I GO?
There will be two show and shine events, from an 'arrive and shine' on the day to a pre-qualified competition featuring the finest 16 cars that have been selected on Detailing World (by forum members). Entrants to the Top 16, showcase detailers and traders will have a whole day in advance to prepare their car or set up - so no mad rush at 6am in the morning. There will be a live demo stage and a demo area outside, if the weather permits. There will be masterclasses with pros, Q&A sessions, test benches with the chance to try out a wide selection of detailing equipment, e.g. machine polishers - and one or two competitions throughout the day. Plus, there will be a large assembly of trade stands and pro detailers, showcasing their work and products, and giving advice. If you want to meet a detailer to work on your car, or even see them in action, it's a great chance to get to meet them and see their talents.

HOW MUCH WILL IT COST?
The show will cost 8 GBP in advance or 10 GBP on the gate. The hall has a limited capacity, so advanced ticket purchase is recommended. Parking at the venue is free, so you won't be asked for extra - and there will be free entry to the 'arrive and shine' show and shine event (if you get there early enough) with goody bags and prizes to be won.

WHO IS ORGANISING IT?
Waxstock is initially being organised by Detailing World, Zaino Europe and Dodo Juice on behalf of the whole UK car care industry. All resellers, traders and detailers in the car care arena are welcome. The USA has Detail Fest and the massive SEMA motor accessories trade show, but the UK is bereft of something similar. A specialist show that is open to the trade and public is long overdue. Successful open days at detailers' units or resellers' premises show that interest is strong... other show organisers have tried to tag a little detailing onto their main event. But it's time that detailing has its own show. There are dozens of shows specifically for VWs or Fords, but not a single one for the detailing industry. That's about to change!

WHERE CAN I GET MORE INFORMATION?
Over the next couple of weeks, www.waxstock.com and the Waxstock facebook page will start to fill up with further information about the show. If you have a good idea or live locally to Peterborough and want to help, post or get in touch. This forum will also contain more info and allow for questions to be answered.

HOW TO BOOK TICKETS (VISITORS):
There will be a paypal booking system soon, for advance ticket payment. Card payment can also be taken via the paypal system, or via card machine by telephone if required. Paypal is the preferred method of payment and protects ticket purchasers fully.

HOW TO BOOK TRADE SPACE (PRO DETAILERS/MANUFACTURERS/RESELLERS):
The trade pack is being created shortly and stand space will be excellent value, especially given the trade cost of typical indoor events. Pro detailers will be able to showcase a car from 99 GBP and a trade stand will start from 150 GBP. More info will be available soon. Dodo Juice will be handling trade bookings and they can take paypal, card or BACS payment. To register interest or for more information, please contact trade -at - waxstock - com.


----------



## [email protected]

Interesting


----------



## Derekh929

Well done for setting up this as a massive amount of work is needed for big events wish all involved success with WAXSTOCK


----------



## streaky

You forgot the section for convincing the wife to go lol


----------



## Auto Detox

Excellent idea guys. Taking a Pro detailer fade space, how many cars would I be allowed on it ? Enough space for 2 maybe ?

Cheers
Baz


----------



## Hardsworth

sounds interesting


----------



## cheekymonkey

streaky said:


> You forgot the section for convincing the wife to go lol


no, no wife allowed they might find out how much stuff really cost.


----------



## The Cueball

OK, I'll ask the question we are all worrying about already:

Just how big are the car parking spaces for visitors?!?!?!!?

:lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## awallacee30

Don't worry, just park across 2...you'll be fine


----------



## kasman

What a nightmare !!!! this is a whole 10mins from US,
FANTASTIC IDEA GOOD FOR YOU GUYS!! 
We will be looking to have a trade stand there for sure:thumb:

On another note, as I am so close, just holler if theres anything i can do to help, I can only say no:thumb:


----------



## McClane

Awesome x 100! 

Looks like someone just told Carlos about waxstock:










And maybe these two too:










:thumb:


----------



## Mick

The Cueball said:


> OK, I'll ask the question we are all worrying about already:
> 
> Just how big are the car parking spaces for visitors?!?!?!!?
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> :thumb:


is this you judging wether the S8 will fit, or if youll need the abarth to get into a space :lol:


----------



## The Cueball

Mick said:


> is this you judging wether the S8 will fit, or if youll need the abarth to get into a space :lol:


:lol:

yip!


----------



## Johnboy82

streaky said:


> You forgot the section for convincing the wife to go lol


Just informed the wife that we're visiting her sister in braintree that weekend. She can spend the day with her sister while I bankrupt us!!


----------



## RaceGlazer

Given that we're 10 minutes away, I suppose we ought to turn up too...


----------



## Chuffy

Sounds good. If you book them they will come lol


----------



## Swell.gr

So great idea :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Don't have to many traders as may need to service my car trailer lol


----------



## JJ_

Excellent idea, I hope to be there.


----------



## alan_mcc

Centrally located?


----------



## herbiedacious

Sounds brilliant! Can we have wide parking spaces and lots of cashpoint machines please?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JBirchy

Sounds brilliant! I'll be there giving my mate Chris from Waxamomo a hand i reckon, or if not i'll be there as a punter!

Everyone should wear nametags with their DW usernames on so we all know who to be saying hello too for a chat!

Gonna be a great day!


----------



## Brigham1806

can't wait, sounds awesome  already in the calendar!!!


----------



## Ns1980

gutted it's the weekend of my daughters birthday AND my wedding anniversary.

I actually have no chance of going.......


----------



## JD-Cumbria

JBirchy said:


> Everyone should wear nametags with their DW usernames on so we all know who to be saying hello too for a chat!


Brilliant Idea


----------



## kasman

Ns1980 said:


> gutted it's the weekend of my daughters birthday AND my wedding anniversary.
> 
> I actually have no chance of going.......


Tell them both your treating them to a most excellent, very first of its kind day out:thumb:


----------



## puppag

Sounds good to me! A bit of a slap but well worth it.


----------



## Waxamomo

Sounds excellent, count us in for sure :thumb: Along with JBirchy of course


----------



## Auto Finesse

Great idea guys, as i said to Dom and PJ last week id personally and as a company be well behind this. Looks and sounds like its had some thought and effort gone in to it so well done.


----------



## Leemack

Sounds damn good to me


----------



## EliteCarCare

Excellent news, been waiting for something like this. We'll definitely be there! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## -Kev-

alan_mcc said:


> Centrally located?


for the UK in general...


----------



## RandomlySet

Hope to pop along.... question about parking, it is big enough so we can all take up 2 spaces each isn't it? lol


----------



## RandomlySet

alan_mcc said:


> Centrally located?


I organised SCN's first ever national meet, back in 2009, (or 2010). And trust me, it's hard to pick a venue. I'm not sure how DW had decided this, but for the SCN meet, we decided Cholmondy Pagent of Power, as it was "Central" to where most of the users are... If we went Central England, you're talking around Chesterfield (I believe Morton is the exact middle of England), if your talking centre of UK, you'd go a bit further north.

However, if you sit down, see where the majority of the members are, and work from that, it makes it much easier.

It might not please everyone, but it's the only way to keep the "majority" happy.


----------



## -Kev-

-Mat- said:


> Hope to pop along.... question about parking, it is big enough so we can all take up 2 spaces each isn't it? lol


i'll be parking as far away from any other cars as possible :lol:


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Anyone fancy sharing from Doncaster way?


----------



## McClane

Surely we'll all be careful, considerate parkers? :thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

-PJB- said:


> Surely we'll all be careful, considerate parkers? :thumb:


you better be Philip!


----------



## -Kev-

JBirchy said:


> Sounds brilliant! I'll be there giving my mate Chris from Waxamomo a hand i reckon, or if not i'll be there as a punter!
> 
> *Everyone should wear nametags with their DW usernames on so we all know who to be saying hello too for a chat!*
> 
> Gonna be a great day!


lanyards are WAY better


----------



## ads2k

Sounds like a really good idea for an event :thumb:

Be interesting in the coming weeks to see how all the different things will work ..


----------



## -Kev-

no S2000's in the show and shine


----------



## Grizzle

Me and the Mrs will be there, she's in Daventry on the Thursday, Friday then will drive up to Peterborough and stay in the holiday Inn Friday and Saturday night


----------



## -Kev-

i'll be sure to hide then Graham! :lol:


----------



## Grizzle

-Kev- said:


> i'll be sure to hide then Graham! :lol:


mmmm slutty.. :argie:


----------



## -Kev-

:lol:


----------



## JJ_

Grizzle said:


> Me and the Mrs will be there, she's in Daventry on the Thursday, Friday then will drive up to Peterborough and stay in the holiday Inn Friday and Saturday night


Nice one I'll just bunk in with you


----------



## Brazo

Look forward to meeting all:thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

i get the impression several people will be 'bunking' in with Mr.Reid :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Sounds really good this! A really good idea! Me & Jill & the team would love to come :thumb:

Finally get to meet some of the fellow trading freinds

Can we take dogs as i know our little penny would like to make an appearance. 

Regards Mark:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

JJ_ said:


> Nice one I'll just bunk in with you


no spooning like last time!!


----------



## Leemack

[email protected] said:


> Sounds really good this! A really good idea! Me & Jill & the team would love to come :thumb:
> 
> Finally get to meet some of the fellow trading freinds
> 
> Can we take dogs as i know our little penny would like to make an appearance.
> 
> Regards Mark:thumb::thumb:


Im taking Kaz so it should be ok mate (deffo hides behind the settee :lol


----------



## -Kev-

Concours Car Care said:


> Im taking Kaz so it should be ok mate (deffo hides behind the settee :lol


after that, i'd be doing a runner, never mind hiding! :lol:


----------



## JJ_

Grizzle said:


> no spooning like last time!!


Sorry your just very cuddly :wave:


----------



## Derekh929

Wow we could have a dog show at the same time if this keeps up what about DOGSTOCK :lol:


----------



## pee

Mmmmm tempting shall have to see what time off i can get.


----------



## Roy

Going to be great this :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi

The Cueball said:


> :lol:
> 
> yip!


There is a frikin bloody great grass field and no lines do you should be fine 



Grizzle said:


> Me and the Mrs will be there, she's in Daventry on the Thursday, Friday then will drive up to Peterborough and stay in the holiday Inn Friday and Saturday night


Stay at the Marriott hotel if you can, the holiday inn is on one side of the road the marriott on the other, parking is slightly better and there are barriers so stop people just driving in 

Both are within a 15 second drive of the showground, There is also a Premier inn (Granary) 5 minutes up the road, another called the Hampton 10 mins away, you also have the hay**** at wansford which is quite nice, there are 2 further holiday inns within 10 minutes and then some more hotels with 15 mins.

Stamford is quite a nice place (3 of us on here live here :thumb with a few more hotels.

I'm sooo glad its peterborough as i don't have to go far


----------



## Johnnyopolis

-Kev- said:


> no S2000's in the show and shine


I may have to bring my s2000 to this one (If I can find someone to drive it up)


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Brazo said:


> Look forward to meeting all:thumb:


You will be too busy to be meeting people Mr Brazo... You will have jobs you know


----------



## avit88

awallacee30 said:


> Don't worry, just park across 2...you'll be fine


haha yeah they may wanna think about parking again!

think there should be a wooden spoon for the person who parks the worst


----------



## avit88

alan_mcc said:


> Centrally located?


yeah centrally located is really yorkshire....:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

avit88 said:


> haha yeah they may wanna think about parking again!
> 
> think there should be a wooden spoon for the person who parks the worst


Have you seen the size of our "Parking Monitor" He is call PJ also known as "High Tower" in the parking management circles.

Im sure the parking won't be an issue.

Or you will have every one parked in the four furthest corners of the car park!! LOL


----------



## T.D.K

This sounds great and should be a great success...superb idea :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

SteveTDCi said:


> Stay at the Marriott hotel if you can, the holiday inn is on one side of the road the marriott on the other, parking is slightly better and there are barriers so stop people just driving in
> 
> Both are within a 15 second drive of the showground, There is also a Premier inn (Granary) 5 minutes up the road, another called the Hampton 10 mins away, you also have the hay**** at wansford which is quite nice, there are 2 further holiday inns within 10 minutes and then some more hotels with 15 mins.
> 
> Stamford is quite a nice place (3 of us on here live here :thumb with a few more hotels.
> 
> I'm sooo glad its peterborough as i don't have to go far


So excellent info there cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## Leemack

cant wait


----------



## cotter

Noooooooo!!!! My Inlaws stay not far from Peterborough, and we're going to be down there visiting them in August, but we travel home again on the 26th :wall: And I can't change the dates due to other commitments .....


----------



## The Cueball

Concours Car Care said:


> Im taking Kaz so it should be ok mate (deffo hides behind the settee :lol


and those tills!?!?!?

:argie::argie::argie::argie:

:lol:


----------



## ArcticVXR

Is there any opportunities for Car Club stands??


----------



## Hercs74

I like the sound of this... Weekend away, hotel, meeting fellow detailers, pro's and sellers... Few beers, how cool... Just been told I'm working all that weekend... 😡😢. Bloody Olympics ..!!!! 😭😡...

I hope there will be one next year... !!!!

Make sure all those who go put plenty of updates on here... Make me feel like I'm actually there...!! 😃😄


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EthanCrawford

This sounds ace will have holidays booked as i will be going to blairs horse show. so a ghoster drive to england might be in order


----------



## magpieV6

im in! nice one guys!


----------



## Phil H

i'm deffo up for this put me down for tickets


----------



## nogrille

Johnnyopolis said:


> I may have to bring my s2000 to this one (If I can find someone to drive it up)


my foot will be fixed by then!


----------



## Naddy37

Fingers crossed I can get the time off....

Will there be a burger van........nom nom.


----------



## Typhoon 180

Will be up for this


----------



## bazz

great idea guys and well done for organizing it:thumb: good luck hope it goes well.
but i wount be there this year as i got a show with the car club im with over in weston:wall:sorry guys hopefully next year


----------



## rossdook

alan_mcc said:


> Centrally located?


In the interests of geographical parity, next year's one should be in Orkney surely? :lol:


----------



## craigblues

Sounds like an excellent idea. Looking forward to seeing who will be attending trader and detailer wise.


----------



## magpieV6

whats the parking going to be like? grass or tarmac?


----------



## WHIZZER

magpieV6 said:


> whats the parking going to be like? grass or tarmac?


Tarmac i believe


----------



## cheffi

sounds nice, looking forward to hop in the plane ^^


----------



## Grizzle

what time does it start and finish??


----------



## The Cueball

Grizzle said:


> what time does it start and finish??


starts when the mental Scottish people arrive :devil::devil: :wave:

finishses when we all get arrested and sent home...   :lol:

So basically:

9:00am start

9:02am finish

:lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

The Cueball said:


> starts when the mental Scottish people arrive :devil::devil: :wave:
> 
> finishses when we all get arrested and sent home...   :lol:
> 
> So basically:
> 
> 9:00am start
> 
> 9:02am finish
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> :thumb:


:lol:

True that,


----------



## SteveTDCi

I guess it depends on where they let you park, its a mixture of grass and some tarmac, it can be a little bumpy too. 

If you stick in PE2 6YX as a postcode on Google images you should be able to see it, thats my work address but its around 600 metres behind me


----------



## Foxx

We're looking forward to it, this is going to be a lot of fun ^_^


----------



## Serious Performance

As said to Dom & PJ (was good to have a little catch up btw) on Saturday we'll be there .


----------



## chrisc

What's show and shine for and no it wont be my van im not that sad:lol:
Thinking of motorbike or bikes if my dad feels up to it


----------



## Dave KG

Excellent - looks like this is a day with a lot of thought going into its planning from the organisers, and I'm really looking forward to being a part of it


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Dave KG said:


> Excellent - looks like this is a day with a lot of thought going into its planning from the organisers, and I'm really looking forward to being a part of it


Your not wrong there Dave :thumb:


----------



## digitaluk

so tempting... Only problem is that its over 3 hours for me  Think how dirty the car will be by the time i got there :wall:

hmm anybody else from wales going lol.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Sounds awsome.


----------



## rob750

Will Zaino have its new product available by then ?


----------



## Grizzle

digitaluk said:


> so tempting... Only problem is that its over 3 hours for me  Think how dirty the car will be by the time i got there :wall:
> 
> hmm anybody else from wales going lol.


Seriously??..i'm doing 6hrs and 400 miles.

Man up


----------



## SteveTDCi

digitaluk said:


> so tempting... Only problem is that its over 3 hours for me  Think how dirty the car will be by the time i got there :wall:
> 
> hmm anybody else from wales going lol.


From Cardiff if your lucky just under 3 hours, besides there is a hand car wash on the a1 less than 5 miles away :lol:


----------



## Dodo Factory

In terms of start and finish times, it should be 9am opening and 5pm finish.
There are a thousand parking spaces on hardstanding or something. We will ringfence some of that for the Arrive and Shine event (Show and Shine for those arriving on the day).
The grass will only be for overspill parking. Donington had about 60 spaces on hardstanding IIRC (the exhibition centre not the track) and so that didn't do so well in the venue selection process. We're trying to get as much level, non-potholed hardstanding with wide car spaces as we can for you :thumb:

Of course, pros showcasing inside the hall have the nicest parking of all


----------



## digitaluk

Grizzle said:


> Seriously??..i'm doing 6hrs and 400 miles.
> 
> Man up


i salute you sir! might try and rope some fellow detail enthusiast along in my area, share the petrol lol. Or better still get them to drive me:devil:

Defiantly plan on attending though


----------



## digitaluk

SteveTDCi said:


> From Cardiff if your lucky just under 3 hours, besides there is a hand car wash on the a1 less than 5 miles away :lol:


Not a bad idea actually, I will turn up with my detailing gear lol. Wonder what they would say if asked to use my snow foam lance at one of those hand car washes..... ("excuse me sir, rather than pay yo to add swirls too my car. Can i have a lend of your hosepipe instead" :detailer: )

Sorry that was mean, im sure there are some great hand car washes out there lol.


----------



## patmac

Well seeing as the wife is off on holidays on wed to spain im sure i can wangle this as a business trip:driver: Must book the ferry for the little red van:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi

Morrisons have a jet wash, I'd lend you mine but we are on a water ban


----------



## nick.s

Sounds like it will be a cracking event, alas I will not be able to attend, I shall be on honeymoon :thumb: Hope everyone has a blinder of a day!


----------



## *MAGIC*

MAGIC will be in da house.....


----------



## [email protected]

Concours Car Care said:


> Im taking Kaz so it should be ok mate (deffo hides behind the settee :lol


Lol, ive told my missus she has gotta work! She is not impressed :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

digitaluk said:


> so tempting... Only problem is that its over 3 hours for me  Think how dirty the car will be by the time i got there :wall:
> 
> hmm anybody else from wales going lol.


car share if you can - :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

digitaluk said:


> Not a bad idea actually, I will turn up with my detailing gear lol. Wonder what they would say if asked to use my snow foam lance at one of those hand car washes..... ("excuse me sir, rather than pay yo to add swirls too my car. Can i have a lend of your hosepipe instead" :detailer: )
> 
> Sorry that was mean, im sure there are some great hand car washes out there lol.





SteveTDCi said:


> Morrisons have a jet wash, I'd lend you mine but we are on a water ban


We are hoping Mobiwasher are there - they might have demos of their portable units !!!!:thumb:


----------



## patmac

A genny and a k2 would do the same job lol


----------



## ads2k

WHIZZER said:


> We are hoping Mobiwasher are there - they might have demos of their portable units !!!!:thumb:


Maybe they can supply usage for the show'n'shine


----------



## WHIZZER

ads2k said:


> Maybe they can supply usage for the show'n'shine


You never know :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza

Fantastic venue and just up the road from me.:thumb:

I'll let the wife loose in Peterborough shopping for the day, that way I can spend my hard earned:thumb:


----------



## theDodo

holding page is live 8)

www.waxstock.co.uk


----------



## Dodo Factory

Bill is looking at a wash bay on the day, fee per car for the guys to run it so alas not free, but if there is demand then it could be set up?


----------



## alxg

Really tempted, especially after the DW Fools' day :thumb:

Trouble is, child the second is due to make her appearance around then......and you know that wouldn't go down at all well. :lol:


----------



## Bee

we'll be there. I spoke to the mrs about going and she was well up for it 

i'll bring my little one so can I use parent and child parking for the wide spacers pleaseeee


----------



## -Kev-

Dodo Factory said:


> Bill is looking at a wash bay on the day, fee per car for the guys to run it so alas not free, but if there is demand then it could be set up?


queue for it would be longer than most hand-wash places put together! :lol:


----------



## Grizzle

Dodo Factory said:


> Bill is looking at a wash bay on the day, fee per car for the guys to run it so alas not free, but if there is demand then it could be set up?


I'll run it, i could do the Bikini car wash


----------



## WHIZZER

Wash bay - I think we will try and get one sorted for you chaps so you can at least get your cars rinsed etc if needs be - lets see what we can get in place - - We need to work out where the best place for it could be etc etc and what time it would need to be working to and from


----------



## ads2k

^^^ Also maybe you should consider it is ONLY for entrants to the 2 show'n'shine events. That would keep numbers down and may make it manageable - just a though .


----------



## -Kev-

Grizzle said:


> I'll run it, i could do the Bikini car wash


did you win?..


----------



## Grizzle

Ehhhh... its me of course! lol


----------



## losi_8_boy

Great stuff.... 10 minutes from my house.


----------



## petefinlay9

Defo thinking about it . Hopefully there will be someone up for car sharing in scotland ? Nearly 6 hours from edinburgh but really up for it and will be a great day spending loads of money oh no :doublesho


----------



## beko1987

Must just say, since when did Peterborough stop beIng in east Anglia?

Mmmm, I think I can justify an all dayer, granny and grandad over the road in Alwalton, that will keep the mrs and baby happy, and it's bonus month in august.

Im there! Any idea when the payment site will be launched?


----------



## lowejackson

DW Chief said:


> WHAT IS WAXSTOCK?
> Waxstock is the detailing gathering of the year. Inspired by Woodstock, the first and most famous music festival....


This is a fantastic idea but if I may be a little fussy, Woodstock was a very long way from being the first music festival


----------



## unique detail

First of all its about time there was an event like this for all detailing enthusiasts
Pros and amatures a like well done to all involved,it may have already been posted.. but when you say pro detailers can display a car do you mean pro detailers that are registered on DW? or pro detailers as in full time detailers that are doing this for a living aswell?

Regards
Andy


----------



## theDodo

beko1987 said:


> Must just say, since when did Peterborough stop beIng in east Anglia?
> 
> Mmmm, I think I can justify an all dayer, granny and grandad over the road in Alwalton, that will keep the mrs and baby happy, and it's bonus month in august.
> 
> Im there! Any idea when the payment site will be launched?


we are working on it now, should be live soon, the holding page just went up.



lowejackson said:


> This is a fantastic idea but if I may be a little fussy, Woodstock was a very long way from being the first music festival


i think it was a ref to Woodstock being the first - then Waxstock the second 'stock' show... not that Woodstock was the first ever music festival 8)



madwaxer said:


> First of all its about time there was an event like this for all detailing enthusiasts
> Pros and amatures a like well done to all involved,it may have already been posted.. but when you say pro detailers can display a car do you mean pro detailers that are registered on DW? or pro detailers as in full time detailers that are doing this for a living aswell?
> 
> Regards
> Andy


the booths for detailers with and without cars are available to any detailers that want them. for more info please email trade at waxstock dot com.


----------



## leemckenna

good look hope it goes well hope i can make it


----------



## Kobeone

JBirchy said:


> Sounds brilliant! I'll be there giving my mate Chris from Waxamomo a hand i reckon, or if not i'll be there as a punter!
> 
> Everyone should wear nametags with their DW usernames on so we all know who to be saying hello too for a chat!
> 
> Gonna be a great day!


Funny you should say that, i still have about 20 lanyards from the KDS day that people could buy and use on the day :thumb:


----------



## Kobeone

Im so gonna be there!! Will bring the family with me this time and hopefully by then will have had my new bumpers fitted an my alloys refurbed, and would have had plenty of practice with my DA by then so definately looking to enter the show and shine! Better get the credit card ready lol.

Top work by the DW crew, gonna be a corker of a day!


----------



## McClane

Great response to this day so far! I hope its coming along as you organisers imagined it! It looks great so far, credit to those involved and getting behind it :thumb:

As an attendee of one of the more local days (KDS Detailing fools), it was great to meet a bunch of like minded folk, and various experts/traders. We're a surprising normal bunch too (can't speak for myself) :lol: :thumb:

Definitely up for it


----------



## herbiedacious

Here's an idea: l would imagine advance bookers will get a windscreen sticker showing that they've paid, howsabout having a space on the sticker on which we can put our DW username so that everyone can put a car to the username even if we don't bump into the DW member themselves?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## badman gee

Im up for this, 20 mins away


----------



## Ns1980

SWMBO has changed the date of our daughters birthday party....from the 26th to the 2nd - which means I can go to the show!!

REEEEEEEEESULT!!!


----------



## DMH-01

Should be up for this :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory

herbiedacious said:


> Here's an idea: l would imagine advance bookers will get a windscreen sticker showing that they've paid, howsabout having a space on the sticker on which we can put our DW username so that everyone can put a car to the username even if we don't bump into the DW member themselves?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Hang on, we don't want a lot of keyed cars in the car park :lol::lol:

We do have plans for something similar though. Already in hand.


----------



## Kobeone

So weekend off booked.....hotel booked......credit card at the ready, check!! Bring on Waxstock!!


----------



## McClane

Ns1980 said:


> SWMBO has changed the date of our daughters birthday party....from the 26th to the 2nd - which means I can go to the show!!
> 
> REEEEEEEEESULT!!!


----------



## Dodo Factory

Autosmart look set to sort a very special wash bay for show and shine entrants on the day - three lanes, something like twin bucket contact wash, TFR contactless pressure wash and pH neutral contactless pressure wash. Price would be time based and it would be self-serve, say, 5 GBP for 15 mins. This would include wash products so you wouldn't have to bring your own.

We are then going to move the wash bay to outside the main hall and create a nice Wet Demo area, with snow foam, TFRs, hot vs cold pressure washers etc. Hopefully. There's a lot to arrange with run off considerations etc. but we are aiming high


----------



## hedwig

This will be AWESOME! Can't wait! Not far from me either...


----------



## WHIZZER

Hopefully we will be able to confirm some attendees soon and DW will be posting a competition up soon.......


----------



## ianFRST

crikey, i have literally just seen this :lol:

seen a few people mention it on FB, but i thought it was a new shop of some sort :lol:

ill be there


----------



## McClane

Dodo Factory said:


> Autosmart look set to sort a very special wash bay for show and shine entrants on the day - three lanes, something like twin bucket contact wash, TFR contactless pressure wash and pH neutral contactless pressure wash. Price would be time based and it would be self-serve, say, 5 GBP for 15 mins. This would include wash products so you wouldn't have to bring your own.
> 
> We are then going to move the wash bay to outside the main hall and create a nice Wet Demo area, with snow foam, TFRs, hot vs cold pressure washers etc. Hopefully. There's a lot to arrange with run off considerations etc. but we are aiming high


Can I re-use this? I think I will! :thumb:



-PJB- said:


>


----------



## Sue J

Dodo Factory said:


> Autosmart look set to sort a very special wash bay for show and shine entrants on the day - three lanes, something like twin bucket contact wash, TFR contactless pressure wash and pH neutral contactless pressure wash. Price would be time based and it would be self-serve, say, 5 GBP for 15 mins. This would include wash products so you wouldn't have to bring your own.
> 
> We are then going to move the wash bay to outside the main hall and create a nice Wet Demo area, with snow foam, TFRs, hot vs cold pressure washers etc. Hopefully. There's a lot to arrange with run off considerations etc. but we are aiming high


Blimey you can't keep a secret in this place! We'd better pull out all the stops to deliver now! We'll feed back when all confirmed and in place.


----------



## ads2k

The wash bay area sounds like a great idea :thumb:

Hopefully the 16 'golden ticket' holders will be picked soon !! ...


----------



## Dodo Factory

I knew if I mentioned it to the universe you'd feel obliged, Sue  Don't worry, we'll help make sure the wash bay is a success


----------



## theDodo

otherwise i will sort some of the locals round here to run up and down the entry queue and wash windows with the same 2 clothes - job done 8)


----------



## WHIZZER

ads2k said:


> The wash bay area sounds like a great idea :thumb:
> 
> Hopefully the 16 'golden ticket' holders will be picked soon !! ...


:thumb: - Golden Ticket coming soon !!!!:thumb:


----------



## jamesmut

Sue J said:


> Blimey you can't keep a secret in this place! We'd better pull out all the stops to deliver now! We'll feed back when all confirmed and in place.


Hold on,hold on Sue!!! You never said anything to me about this wash bay - I thought I'd just agreed to help on a stand!!!!:doublesho

Your pay rate needs to be raised for the day - a cup of tea and a biscuit is nowhere near enough!!!:lol:


----------



## Guest

Il be there


----------



## myblackbeetle

Sounds like a great show - we'll be there!


----------



## Griffy

Well me and the mrs are sunning ourselves in Aruba right now and I've just stumbled across this whilst checking for emails etc. 

It's an awesome idea and both of us will be attending :thumb:

Infact, I'm off to book a hotel for the Sunday night as we will be travelling up from Portsmouth and don't fancy doing the show and all the driving in one day.

What's all this about 'Golden Tickets' then?


----------



## littlejack

Cant wait for this. Asked about This a few years ago thought it had died a death due to the currant climate.. So well done to everyone involved in the organisation. Went to SEMA a few years ago lets hope this becomes as big and an annual event


----------



## mejinks

Result! World series by Renault is on that weekend and only an hour away, so I can go to that on the Saturday and Waxstock on the Sunday. How can I get the Mrs to go is the next hurdle


----------



## Griffy

Ok, hotel booked (so don't change the event date please) so just need to buy a couple of tickets for me and the mrs :thumb:


----------



## gazzi123

100% there!!! looking forward to it!


----------



## mozmo17

Sounds great got my birthday present sorted now one ticket and a big wod of money and yes the other half isnt invited wouldnt want her finding out what half these names are for on my bank statement would I


----------



## badman gee

any more details yet?

any help required?


----------



## Leemack

It's going to be epic

I want to walk around though so might just stick the mrs on a stand


----------



## Grizzle

Concours Car Care said:


> It's going to be epic
> 
> I want to walk around though so might just stick the mrs on a stand


I'll look after her you can walk around :thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

badman gee said:


> any more details yet?
> 
> any help required?


more info will be posted as and when, i'm sure


----------



## MEH4N

defo going to try and come to this.


----------



## Serapth

Waxstock website is now live


----------



## Typhoon 180

Is there a definite list of who's trading and which detailers are having a stand?:buffer:


----------



## theDodo

Typhoon 180 said:


> Is there a definite list of who's trading and which detailers are having a stand?:buffer:


as traders book and confirm we are adding them to the website. unfortunately i did not have the entire list at hand when i launched the website last night. we are at Mod Nats, so please give us a few days to get up to date 8)


----------



## Mark_H

Hi,
Is child entrance free or the normal price ??


----------



## Daffy

Will there be a Polish carwash service outside? lol


----------



## theDodo

Mark_H said:


> Hi,
> Is child entrance free or the normal price ??


discussions have been had and the conclusion, due to running machinery and insurance, if they can walk > they pay. appropriate testing may occur on entrance 8)


----------



## Griffy

Just bought our tickets :thumb:


----------



## mnight

I wish it wasn't 4 hours away


----------



## slineclean

Any news ref the golden tickets?if can get the gf to attend? I'm be purchasing two tickets otherwise il just be purchasing one.


----------



## -Simon-

Just over two hours for me so not as bad as I thought...May well be up for this....


----------



## Dodo Factory

Golden Tickets will be won by the Detailing World Top 16 Showdown cars, in the forthcoming comp. They will allow access on set up day and to Mr Skittles' dressing room.

Tickets now on sale on the Waxstock website (www.waxstock.com).

http://www.dodojuice.com/waxstock/tickets.html


----------



## ribvanrey

will there be Disabled parking bays with room for wheelchairs to access the car? Not just the bays that stop w/chair access to the boot because ppl park so close that the w/chair user cannot get spare oxygen from the boot?

I only ask because if I cant breathe then I am not coming.


----------



## dekerf1996

theDodo said:


> discussions have been had and the conclusion, due to running machinery and insurance, if they can walk > they pay. appropriate testing may occur on entrance 8)


That's a shame.

My kids love car shows, but never had to pay for them. Don't think they will be too happy.

Also without them, would have difficulty taking the mpv, which means less shopping space :-(


----------



## slineclean

Just purchased 1 ticket , unfort my GF cant attend because we cant leave the dogs on their own so long due to travelling time/miles will have to do. 

when will be tickets be sent out?


----------



## JCW85

I wasn't expecting to see this, sounds like a great idea and its not too far for me to travel (yey).


----------



## Dodo Factory

To help with a few questions:

Wheelchair access... the Arena is obviously compliant with all modern disability legislation and access is good with no steps. Although the car park is part gravel and I appreciate this may not be as easy to negotiate as concrete. The Arena, Show and Shine area and Wash Bay/Demo areas are all paved or smooth hardstanding and there could be an opportunity to park in these areas (we will try and work something out with whoever is on the gate regarding disabled bage holders into the exhibitor car park etc.).

Re children: this isn't a car show as such, it's a specialist detailing show, so it's a little different to the normal 'family day out' type car events. We love kids and appreciate the problem but for health and safety, capacity, plus a lack of entertainment and amusement for kids, we are not billing this event as the next Legoland. There are hundreds of car shows, inc one nearby the Arena on the same day (http://www.stamfordroundtable.co.uk/events/car-show/ - free entry ) and these will be much more suitable for kids or a family day out.

Re tickets. These will be sent out approx 4-6 weeks before the show, unless purchased at the last minute in which case they will be on the gate for collection. The website at www.waxstock.com will have more details.


----------



## k333ebs

LOL only 2mins away fantastic...!!!!


----------



## ribvanrey

-Kev- said:


> lanyards are WAY better


Surely anything that dangles, especially with a heavy metal catch with a point sticking out is an anathema to car paint work. I will wear a unique ID. I bet you can all spot me easily. Even behind my mask. Rib :wave:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Booked in, paid for and looking forward to it, after a tea and a chat with Dom about this the other day sounds like its got some pretty "detailed" stuff gona be going down.


----------



## Ns1980

It'd be good to know which trade stands will be accepting card payments on the day?


----------



## Dodo Factory

Ns1980 said:


> It'd be good to know which trade stands will be accepting card payments on the day?


The organisers are unlikely to be able to collate that info and it could be out of date on the day, anyway. What I would say is:
1) The exhibitors will generally be visible on the www.waxstock.com website with a web link, so you could check directly;
2) There is a cash machine in the hall in a worst case scenario (although one of those small fee machines);
3) Dodo Juice will have one for sure.
Sorry we can't be more helpful just yet. Final exhibitor list isn't even sorted and won't be until a few weeks before the show.


----------



## SteveyG

Yayyyy, few minutes away from home.


----------



## ribvanrey

SteveyG said:


> Yayyyy, few minutes away from home.


So when the grand in your pocket gets spent, you can nip home and get another one!
:lol:


----------



## Farécla Trade

We will be there! Looking forward to it


----------

